

Why people still use BlackBerrys - davidedicillo
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/mobile/08/04/blackberry.fans/index.html

======
jtchang
The main thing going for BlackBerry is the maturity of the enterprise
management applications.

Being able to remotely disable the phone, upgrade it, wipe it, or change
configuration is a huge plus for corporations who want to track their phones.

